# Which speakers for a mobile phone ?



## Dave7 (4 Feb 2022)

Often thought of one/a pair but never done it.
Can I adjust volume via my phone or do I need one with a control.
I just want a simple plug in one with no additional gizmos.
Thanks


----------



## jowwy (4 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Often thought of one/a pair but never done it.
> Can I adjust volume via my phone or do I need one with a control.
> I just want a simple plug in one with no additional gizmos.
> Thanks


just get a bluetooth speaker from amazon or ebay, theres plenty to choose from and you can do the sound control from your phone. for me i use a sound bar, i have one connected to the TV in the lounge and one outside on the decking. Both connect via bluetooth and both are controlled volume wise by my phone


----------



## fossyant (4 Feb 2022)

I can recommend Anker Soundcore products. Does your phone have bluetooth ?

The Soundcore 2 can be connected by a 3.5mm as well as bluetooth. I've got a soundcore 2 and two Soundcore Motion Booms - these are blooming great and are bluetooth only.

The 'boom' is about £89 full price, but it often down to £65. The sound is amazing. I've got two and link them for full stereo.


----------



## newts (4 Feb 2022)

I love my Anker soundcore mini 3, punchy sound from such a small speaker. No audio jack, only bluetooth. Battery last for ages, volume & track changes from phone.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Feb 2022)

Sony SRS-XB13. 40 quid Amazon or Curry's. Looks very similar to the pic' in the previous post.

Connects via Bluetooth - everything controlled from mobile - we have Spotify.

Great for a bit of background music in the bedroom although it goes pretty loud if you want it to.

Great for barbies and picnics etc.

One charge lasts 16 hours.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (4 Feb 2022)

Soundcores agreed. Excellent products for cheap (although the Booms do look rather 'annoying man on the bus', iyswim!)


----------



## marzjennings (4 Feb 2022)

Depends on how much you want to spend, Anker's are great for the money, Bose Soundlink Mini sounds fantastic and will last for years, and a Denon Home 350 will fill a large room with great sound. On my desk I have a small Pyle bluetooth amp which I think cost me 20 and it powers two speakers I've had for over 10 years.


----------



## fossyant (4 Feb 2022)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Soundcores agreed. Excellent products for cheap (although the Booms do look rather 'annoying man on the bus', iyswim!)



The 'Boom' is great for bigger sound - pretty incredible. Has a 'ghetto blaster' look. Handy round the home, and great outside in the garden, or doing DIY. It's about a foot long, and will charge your phone from it as well - battery lasts 24h easily.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (4 Feb 2022)

fossyant said:


> The 'Boom' is great for bigger sound - pretty incredible. Has a 'ghetto blaster' look. Handy round the home, and great outside in the garden, or doing DIY. It's about a foot long, and will charge your phone from it as well - battery lasts 24h easily.


I know.

Hence my annoying bloke on the bus quip.

I went Soundcore Motion+ for that reason, which is similarly excellent


----------



## fossyant (4 Feb 2022)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I know.
> 
> Hence my annoying bloke on the bus quip.
> 
> I went Soundcore Motion+ for that reason, which is similarly excellent



My BIL bought a similar unit from Amazon, but not a Soundcore. It's rubbish by comparison. The Amazon Echo's aren't bad for sound either.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (4 Feb 2022)

fossyant said:


> My BIL bought a similar unit from Amazon, but not a Soundcore. It's rubbish by comparison. The Amazon Echo's aren't bad for sound either.


I don't rate them as highly as the two Soundcores we have - our house is awash with smart speakers: at last count there are 6 dotted about!


----------



## si_c (4 Feb 2022)

Sony XB13 or the Bose Soundlink are good options. Sony also do a speaker of similar size to the Soundlink which IIRC (it's a while since I've heard it) sounds good too.

Mrs C had an XB13 until we went on holiday this year and sadly left it in the hire car, she really thought highly of it. Personally I prefer headphones over small speakers, they always sound better.


----------

